# معلومات عن بنزين السيارات الجديد



## طارق حسن محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

معلومات عن بنزين السيارات الجديد
منقول للفائدة

معلومات عن بنزين السيارات الجديد 

لماذا نحتاج إلى نوع ثان من البنزين؟ 
تطلق المملكة العربية السعودية نوعاً جديداً من البنزين لتوفير خيار اقتصادي أفضل لمعظم أصحاب السيارات وسائقيها.
وتؤكد المعلومات الموثقة أن 85% من السيارات في المملكة مصممة لاستخدام النوع 91، أو البنزين ممتاز 91،
وأن تكلفة البنزين ممتاز 91 تقل عن تكلفة البنزين ممتاز 95 بخمس عشرة هللة لكل لتر. 
و نستنتج مما سبق أنه إذا كانت سياراتك تستخدم البنزين ممتاز 91، فهذا هو الخيار الصحيح لك. 
وإذا كانت سيارتك تحتاج للبنزين ممتاز 95، فهذا هو الخيار الصحيح لك أيضاً
وفيما يلي بعض النقاط المهمة الواجب تذكرها:
أولاً: أننا نبيع أنواعاً ممتازة من البنزين. 
ثانياً: سيعمل البنزين ممتاز 91 بصورة ممتازة في السيارات المصممة لاستخدامه.
ثالثاً: أن فرق السعر بين النوعين 91 و95 سيجعلك توفر مبالغ لا بأس بها عند التحول إلى استخدام النوع 91، بشرط أن تكون سيارتك مصممة لاستخدامه


ما هو الأوكتان؟ 
رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث ورقم الأوكتان بطريقة المحرك هما أداتان لقياس أداء الوقود المقاوم للقرقعة. وتقوم شركات صناعة السيارات بتحديد الحدود الدنيا للأوكتان لتجنب القرقعة، التي قد تؤدي في الحالات الحادة إلى فقدان المحرك لقوته ومن ثم تلفه. وتعتمد متطلبات الأوكتان اللازمة لتفادي القرقعة على نوع المحرك وظروف تشغيله. 
ما القرقعة؟ 
قرقعة الإشعال هي صوت غريب يدل على احتراق البنزين. فعندما تبدأ شرارة الإشعال بالاحتراق داخل محرك الاحتراق الداخلي، فيجب أن تخرج مقدمة اللهب من شمعة الإشعال وتنتقل عبر حجرة الاحتراق بسرعة وسلاسة. وإذا اشتعل الجزء الأخير من مزيج الهواء والوقود تلقائياً (اشتعال تلقائي) قبل وصول مقدمة اللهب، فسيؤدي الارتفاع المفاجئ في الضغط داخل حجرة المحرك إلى حدوث ما يدعى: القرقعة المميزة أو إصدار صوت فرقعة. وتحدث القرقعة لكون أوكتان الوقود أقل من متطلبات مقاومة القرقعة للمحرك في تلك اللحظة. 
هل يمكن أن تلحق القرقعة الضرر بمحرك سيارتي؟ القرقعة الخفيفة من حين لآخر لا تضر بالمحرك. أما القرقعة العنيفة أو تلك التي تستمر لفترة طويلة فقد تتسبب في فقدان قوة المحرك وارتفاع درجة حرارة أجزاء من حجراته، مما قد يؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى تلفه. 
ماذا سيحدث إذا استخدمت الأوكتان الخاطئ في سيارتي؟ 
سيتسبب استخدام بنزين بأوكتان أقل مما هو مطلوب لسيارتك في قرقعة محركها أو إضعاف من قوتها إذا كان المحرك مزوداً بجهاز لكشف القرقعة. أما استخدام بنزين بأوكتان أكثر مما هو مطلوب لسيارتك فسيكون غير ضروري كما أنه هدرٌ لنقودك

"رقم الأوكتان" هو عبارة عن قياس لقدرة البنزين على مقاومة القرقعة عند احتراقه في غرفة الاحتراق. وتوجد طريقتان للاختبار المخبري لقياس رقم أوكتان البنزين، وتحدد إحداهما رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث، أما الأخرى فتحدده بطريقة المحرك. ويرتبط رقم الأوكتان المحدد بطريقة البحث إلى حد كبير بحالات القرقعة عند السرعات المنخفضة ودرجات الحرارة المعتدلة، أما رقم الأوكتان المحدد بطريقة المحرك فيرتبط ارتباطاً كبيراً بحالات القرقعة عند السرعات العالية ودرجات الحرارة العالية. ويكون رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث دائماً أكبر من رقم الأوكتان بطريقة المحرك لأي نوع من البنزين. ويسمى الفرق بين الطريقتين بحساسية البنزين. والحقيقة أن الحساسية تتأثر بكيمياء التركيب الكيميائي للبنزين. أما نموذجياً، فإن البارافينات تقارب معدل الحساسية الصفر. ومن ناحية أخرى، تتراوح حساسية الأولفينات والنفثينات والعطريات من 8 إلى 20. ويمكن توضيح ذلك عن طريق كيمياء الإشعال التلقائي لكل مجموعة هيدروكربونية في البنزين. 
وبما أن الاختبار في محرك السيارة أكثر تعقيداً من الاختبار المخبري (حجرة فردية)، فقد أجري عدد من المحاولات للتنبؤ بالأداء المقاوم للقرقعة في المحركات متعددة لأسطوانات. وتسمى القيمة الناتجة عن مؤشر مقاومة القرقعة الذي يعادل: (رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث + رقم الأوكتان بطريقة المحرك) /2. ويشيع استخدام هذا المؤشر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا. أما المواصفات الأوربية لأوكتان البنزين فهي 95 لرقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث و85 لرقم الأوكتان بطريقة المحرك. ويساوي هذا الدرجة 90 حسب مؤشر مقاومة القرقعة.أما في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فإن المواصفة الصناعية لمؤشر مقاومة القرقعة هي 87 للبنزين العادي و89 للبنزين المتوسط و91 فما فوق للبنزين الممتاز. ويحدد ميثاق جودة الوقود على مستوى العالم، الذي تمثله شركات صناعة السيارات في العالم، أكثر من معدل واحد لمضادات القرقعة. ورقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث/الأوكتان بطريقة المحرك الموصى به لأنواع البنزين الثلاثة هو: 91/82.5 و95/85 و98/88.
وعموماً، فلن تُحدث محركات السيارات الجديدة قرقعة عندما تملأ بالبنزين الذي يحتوي على رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث الموصى به من الشركات الصانعة لها. ولكن قد تزيد متطلبات رقم أوكتان المحرك خلال آلاف الكيلومترات الأولى. ويحدث هذا التأثير، الذي يسمى بزيادة متطلبات الأوكتان، بسبب تراكم رواسب المواد الكربونية في جهاز حقن الوقود وصمام السحب وغرفة الاحتراق في المحرك
__________________


أسئلة وأجوبة حول هذا الموضوع 
. ما هو الأوكتان؟
رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث ورقم الأوكتان بطريقة المحرك هما أداتان لقياس أداء الوقود المقاوم للقرقعة. وتستخدم السيارات الأمريكية معياراً للأوكتان مشتق من معدل رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث ورقم الأوكتان بطريقة المحرك معاً، بينما تستخدم المملكة معياراً يقوم على رقم الأوكتان بطريقة البحث.وتقوم شركات صناعة السيارات بتحديد الحدود الدنيا للأوكتان لتجنب القرقعة، التي قد تؤدي في الحالات الحادة إلى فقدان المحرك لقوته ومن ثمّ تلفه.وتعتمد متطلبات الأوكتان اللازمة لتفادي القرقعة إلى نوع المحرك وظروف تشغيله.
2- ما القرقعة؟ 
قرقعة الإشعال هي صوت غريب يدل على احتراق البنزين.فعندما تبدأ شرارة إشعال الاحتراق داخل محرك الاحتراق الداخلي، فيجب أن تخرج مقدمة اللهب من شمعة الإشعال وتنتقل عبر حجرة الاحتراق بسرعة وسلاسة. وإذا اشتعل الجزء الأخير من مزيج الهواء والوقود تلقائياً (اشتعال تلقائي) قبل وصول مقدمة اللهب، فسيؤدي الارتفاع المفاجئ في الضغط داخل حجرة المحرك إلى حدوث ما يسمى:القرقعة المميزة أو إصدار صوت فرقعة.وتحدث القرقعة لكون أوكتان الوقود أقل من متطلبات مقاومة القرقعة للمحرك. 
3- هل يمكن أن تلحق القرقعة الضرر بمحرك سيارتي؟ 
القرقعة الخفيفة من حين لآخر لا تضر بالمحرك.أما القرقعة العنيفة أوتلك التي تستمر لفترة طويلة فقد تتسبب في فقدان قوة المحرك أو ارتفاع درجة حرارة أجزاء من حجرات احتراقه، مما قد يؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى تلفه.

4- ماذا سيحدث إذا استخدمت الأوكتان الخاطئ في سيارتي؟ 
سيتسبب استخدام بنزين ذو الأوكتان الأقل مما هو مطلوب لسيارتك في قرقعة محركها وإضعاف قوتها وتسارعها إذا كان المحرك مزوداً بجهاز لكشف القرقعة.أما استخدام بنزين ذو الأوكتان الأكثر مما هو مطلوب لسيارتك فسيكون غير ضروري وكما أنه هدر لنقودك. 
5- لماذا يتم طرح البنزين ممتاز 91؟ 
يتم طرح البنزين ممتاز 91 لأنه أقل كلفه، مما سيمكن الكثير من مواطني المملكة والمقيمين فيها من توفير المال نتيجة الحد مما ينفقونه على استهلاك الوقود.
6- ما هو الفرق بين نوعي البنزين (ممتاز 91/ممتاز 95)؟ 
لا توجد اختلافات جوهرية بين المنتجين لأنهما ينتجان من المواد الكميائية نفسها، ولكن بنسب تركيب مختلفة.
7- كيف لي أن أتأكد أن البنزين "ممتاز 91" سيعمل في سيارتي؟ 
يمكنك الرجوع إلى دليل المالك في سيارتك أو الاتصال بوكيلها أو زيارة الموقع www.9195.info.كما يمكنك الاتصال بمكتب المساعدة الخاص بنوعي البنزين الممتاز على الهاتف رقم 9195 124 800. 

8- ما هي السيارات التي يمكنها استخدام البنزين "ممتاز 91"والسيارات التي يمكنها استخدام البنزين"ممتاز 95"؟ 
يمكنك معرفة نوع البنزين المناسب لكل سيارةبالاتصال بوكيلها أو مكتب المساعدة الخاص بنوعي البنزين على الهاتف رقم:8001249195 ,أو زيارة الموقع التالي :www.9195.info . 
9- يُقال أننا نحتاج إلى إضافة بعض المواد لمنع الأوكتان-91 من عمل القرقعة داخل محرك السيارة. هل هذا صحيح؟ 
لن يحدث شئ إذا كانت سيارتك مصممة لاستخدام البنزين "ممتاز 91". وقد ترغب في إضافة بعض المنظفات لتقليل الترسبات والانبعاثات والحد من تكاليف الصيانة وإطالة عمر محرك سيارتك. وهذا ينطبق على نوعي البنزين كليهما.
10- هل يتعين علي إجراء تصفية ووزن للمحرك قبل استخدام النوع الآخر من البنزين؟ 
السيارات المصممة لاستخدام البنزين " ممتاز 91" لا تحتاج لأي تعديلات. 

11- إذا استخدمت البنزين "ممتاز 95" لسيارتي وقطعت مسافة معينة من الأميال لكل لتر، هل سأقطع نفس المسافة من الأميال عندما استخدم النوع "ممتاز 91"؟ 
يعتمد الأمر على معايرة محرك السيارة ووجود جهاز لكشف القرقعة. كما يعتمد عدد الأميال على طريقة القيادة ووضع الطريق والمحرك والتضاريس وظروف الطقس.وإذا كان البنزين "ممتاز 91" هو النوع الموصى به لمحرك سيارتك، فإن استخدام البنزين "ممتاز 95" لن يمنحك أميال إضافية.
12- ماذا سيحدث إذا استخدمت البنزين "ممتاز 91" في سيارة مصممة لاستخدام البنزين "ممتاز 95"؟ 
عليك مراجعة الأسئلة حول القرقعة. كما ينبغي عليك الرجوع إلى وكيل السيارة للحصول على معلومات مفصلة حول هذا الموضوع. 

13- ماذا سيحدث إذا كان خزان الوقود معبأ إلى النصف بالبنزين "ممتاز 95" وأكملت تعبئته بالبنزين "ممتاز 91"؟ 
لن يحدث أي شيء إذا كانت السيارة مصممة لاستخدام البنزين "ممتاز 91".أما إذا كانت مصممة لاستخدام البنزين "ممتاز 95" فيجب عليك الرجوع إلى وكيل السيارة للحصول على معلومات مفصلة حول هذا الموضوع. 
14- هل سيتسبب البنزين "ممتاز 91" في تلف محرك سيارتي بعد عدد من السنوات؟ 
لن يحدث شيء إذا كانت سيارتك مصممة لاستخدام البنزين "ممتاز 91". 
15- كيف لي أن أتأكد من أن العامل في محطة البنزين سيُعبئ خزان السيارة بنوع البنزين الملائم لسيارتي؟ 
سيتم وضع ملصقات واضحة للمنتجين تحدد نوعي البنزين في جميع محطات الوقود، حيث سيكون لون البنزين "ممتاز 91" أخضر، ولون البنزين "ممتاز 95" أحمر.
16- هل البنزين "ممتاز 91" الذي سيتم تسويقه في المملكة العربية السعودية مشابه للبنزين "ممتاز 91" الذي يُباع في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا؟ 
لا، تختلف الطريقة التي تستخدمها المواصفات الأمريكية( مؤشر مقاومة القرقعة ) في حساب الأوكتان في البنزين عن الطريقة المستخدمة في منطقة الخليج.أما البنزين 91 الأوروبي فيحتوي على إضافات منظفة، وأعلى في مؤشر مقاومة القرقعة.

17- ما هي النسبة المئوية لمحطات البنزين التي ستوفر البنزين بنوعيهما؟ 
يعتمد بيع نوع أو نوعين من الوقود كلياً على إمكانيات وجاهزية كل محطة بنزين. فالمتطلب الأساسي لبيع نوعي الوقود يعتمد على وجود نظامين منفصلين تماماً لتعبئة الوقود، بما في ذلك خزانات الوقود والأنابيب ومكائن تزويد السيارات بالوقود. وسوف يتم التأكد مسبقاً من جاهزية المحطات .

18- هل ستكون جميع محطات البنزين في مختلف أنحاء المملكة جاهزة لبيع النوع الجديد بحلول شهر يناير 2007م؟ 
تم إبلاغ جميع محطات الوقود مسبقاً ومنحها فترة كافية تتيح لها إجراء التعديلات اللازمة لتتمكن من بيع النوعين.علماً بأن الدراسات أثبتت أن ما يزيد على 51% منها لا يحتاج إلى أي تعديلات. 
19- أين يمكنني الحصول على معلومات إضافية عن هذين النوعين من البنزين؟ 
أعدت أرامكو السعودية حملة خاصة لهذا الغرض تتضمن دليل للسيارة ونشرات وموجز بالمعلومات المهمة للرجوع إليها. كما يمكنك الحصول على معلومات مفصلة بزيارة الموقع الخاص التالي: www.9195.info. ولمزيد من المعلومات، الاتصال بالرقم المجاني(8001249195).

ويمكنك معرفة نوع البنزين المناسب لسيارتك بالرجوع الى الموقع السابق.


----------



## السوداني الاسد (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى طارق


----------

